# House/20 acres Birmingham,AL $319k



## widfam (Mar 19, 2006)

The house is about two and a half years old and located in St. Clair county just 2 miles from Pell City city limits (no restrictions). Very low taxes approx. $540/yr. The land is mostly wooded with some marketable timber. Here is a copy of the ad I have on Craigslist please email me for pictures or questions. "Newer custom built home on approx. 20ac features upgrades galore. Home is about 2 years old and has approx 3600 sqft including full basement. Basement contains full finished bath and unfinished 4th br and family room. Basement also has a one car garage in addition to the 2 car garage on the main level and a storm shelter that is completely underground. The kitchen has custom oak cabinets and granite counter tops and slate backsplash with tons of storage including 2 pantries along with Whirlpool appliances. The baths also have custom matching cabinets and marble tops with ceramic tile floors. The laundry room contains a front loading Maytag washer and dryer. The master suite is close to 800 sqft and includes 2 huge walk-in closets along with a large sitting area that's great for office or just an area to relax. The master bath contains a 2 person tiled glass enclosed shower that is almost 6 ft long and a huge 2 person air jetted tub with heated headrest. It also has double sink vanity with ceramic tile throughout and it's own hot water heater. The home has real 3/4" hardwood floors in all the main living areas including the master bedroom and has a vent-free gas fireplace. The front porch is approx. 44 ft long and has Trex decking and vinyl handrails and the back deck also contains composite decking and vinyl handrails. The home is professionally landscaped and has a beautifully sodded yard with sprinkler system. There also is a nice stream in the back of the property. Home has current appraisal and is discounted for the current housing market. This is a hard to find large acreage property which is only 35 minutes to downtown Birmingham. Please call for an appointment to see the home as it sits privately out of view from the road and has a security system installed so no drive-by looks will be possible. Please only qualified and serious inquiries only. No Realtors thank you. Call 205-394-5900 for an appointment. I also have lots of pictures that could be emailed and own an adjoining lot that is 1.25 ac which could further your privacy or could be used to build for family or investment." Email [email protected]


----------



## dhale999 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am interested in pictures. Been looking in AL,GA,TN for some land to spread out on.
Thanks,


----------



## widfam (Mar 19, 2006)

Just click on my email link in the post and send me your email address and I will email the pictures. Thanks


----------



## stevenryals (Apr 1, 2009)

can you post pictures?


----------



## widfam (Mar 19, 2006)

I am not sure how to post pictures :shrug: I will try and look at how to do it as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## widfam (Mar 19, 2006)

I actually can't figure out how to make a photo album on here. My wife and I both looked and what it says to do isn't an option so unless someone can explain how to get like 30 photos on here I will just have to email them. Sorry


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

We don't post photos directly on this site.
You'll need photobucket or flickr or webshots account.
Then upload photos to that, then there will be somewhere on one of those accts where it says "copy this for a forum" . That is what you would cut and past into a post here to show a photo.


----------



## widfam (Mar 19, 2006)

okay thanks. I will see what we can do.


----------



## widfam (Mar 19, 2006)

Okay I finally have some pictures organized on Flickr. If anyone has any questions feel free to contact me. Thanks
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wtmmassage/sets/


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I am not looking but beautiful place


----------

